# 6 Month and I Miss You



## VegasResident (Oct 4, 2006)

Bink:

You left us in November of last year and it has taken me more than 6 months to finally write a proper farewell as my mind is filled with memories of love and smiles. I only wish I had noticed the symptoms sooner so we could have removed the tumor (why did it have to be there?) I wish now I had done more. But hind sight is always 20/20 isn't it? I remember coming home that day and crying that I wanted you back. 

What you loved: walks, car rides, walks, car rides, toys, snow, balls, grandma and grandpa.

Your favorite toys: the thirty versions of the squeaky duck and the twenty eight hedgehogs.

Favorite memories: You sleeping under the bed at 12 weeks old with only your belly and tail sticking straight out and up. You wearing two coke cups on your feet filled with coke when you jumped into the front seat all excited and somehow landed on the cupholders (the coke cleanup took a while). You playing in 10 inches of snow in Las Vegas thinking we were back in Idaho.

What I will miss: Those soft brown eyes that could melt my heart, stroking the silky long fur on you chest, the smell of your fur on your head, the gentle lick of my arm when you lay next to me. your greeting when you were in the car too to pick me up at work or from the airport, your gentle side.You.

Bink, there will always be a piece of my heart that belongs to you and no one else. It is something you took with you to the Rainbow Bridge last year. I spent months working through the guilt and grief after you were gone. It still comes and goes. But we humans are good at that aren't we?

You kissed me in your last hour. You lay in my arms and went to sleep knowing nothing more than I was holding you. Not knowing the journey you would be taking. I promised long ago that I would never let you suffer and be in pain so I hope that as you wait there on the other side, you know that I wish I could have been that much better and done that much more for you. 

This week your new little "fur-sibling" will be born. I did not think I would have the heart to do it again. I hope you don't mind but the house has been so quiet since you left.

Just know that you are one of a kind Bink and that I love you always my little puppadoh. You were my soul dog and no one else will ever have that spot.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

This is the saddest thing I have ever read. It was so beautifully written. I am so very sorry for your loss, I do not know you or your wonderful Bink but there is no doubt in my mind that you loved him very much. He knew that and he will never forget it. My heart breaks with you. :hugs:


----------



## Trina (Sep 11, 2009)

My sympathies. Thanks for finding the strength to post this farewell. As sad as it is, I'm glad I read it and got to know a little bit about Bink and his life with you. I love that memory of him and the Coke cups.

I look forward to hearing about your new adventures with the new one.


----------



## VegasResident (Oct 4, 2006)

Thank you both. As we see many say, sometimes you get that once in a lifetime, one in a million dog. That was my Bink. 

I am very excited for our new little furball and I hope so greatly that I will be that much better having all that I learned from Binky.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

What a beautiful tribute. :hugs:


----------



## bellamia (Feb 7, 2010)

omg! saddest thing i've ever read and that too at 6o'clock in the morning! love u and ur baby! may he rest in eternal peace. that pic with him being wet an all is my Mia!!!! i wud die if something happened to her. so sending lots of love to u!


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

That really is a beautiful tribute. I am crying just having read how much you loved Bink. Rest In Peace little one xx


----------



## VegasResident (Oct 4, 2006)

Thank you both. Sorry to make you cry. I did as I wrote it...Bianca, funny you should use that term at the end of your sentence, because I called Bink my "Little One" probably because it was in such contrast to such a large fuzzy puppa. In fact that is written on the the plaque on the box with binky's ashes.


----------



## mazza (Jun 11, 2010)

That just broke my heart thinking of you XXXX


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

imho, there is nothing you can do to honor your beautiful boy's memory more than to love and welcome into your heart and your home another german shepherd dog. i just know he would not mind. what a beautiful tribute you wrote for him, isn't it incredible how much we can love these dogs. may your new baby help to heal your heart.

RIP beauiful binky.


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

VegasResident said:


> Thank you both. Sorry to make you cry. I did as I wrote it...Bianca, funny you should use that term at the end of your sentence, because I called Bink my "Little One" probably because it was in such contrast to such a large fuzzy puppa. In fact that is written on the the plaque on the box with binky's ashes.


My mother has called me Binky since I was a baby( am 35) and she calls me her little one, so that's probably why I added that. I call Molly my little one too. I really am so very sorry. Please do not apologise for making us cry....your tribute is just so very beautiful. Sending you big :hugs::hugs:


----------



## VegasResident (Oct 4, 2006)

Thank you everyone again. As all of us know GSDs are family and the tears of their lose slowly become fond memories of their life and hopes to the future that we will be that much better as we learn from them.


----------

